# ACS timeline



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi

I have submitted my ACS skills assessment on 28th Nov 2013 for Analyst Programmer and it is still pending. How long it will take?

I am worried that I may not get a chance to apply for 189 in this financial year due to lot of rush. I have IELTS ready and waiting for ACS. 

Thanks


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

taniska said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted my ACS skills assessment on 28th Nov 2013 for Analyst Programmer and it is still pending. How long it will take?
> 
> ...


Hello,

Even i have applied on Nov22nd. Its in stage 4 with "with assessor". The results might come out end of next month or 1st week of march.. 

Thanks
Anish


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

anish13 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Even i have applied on Nov22nd. Its in stage 4 with "with assessor". The results might come out end of next month or 1st week of march..
> 
> ...


Joining in! I have applied on 6th dec. On the edge as OC is fast approaching!:tsk:


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

taniska said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted my ACS skills assessment on 28th Nov 2013 for Analyst Programmer and it is still pending. How long it will take?
> 
> ...



There are lot more visa options which might have same level of benefits as 189 , so you will have to work out the best one when you are fully ready for EOI


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

As per my knowledge I think 190 is the only other option for permanent residency for skilled workers... Hope all others are not PR visa's i.e. it won't allow you stay in Australia and search for job if you are not having a job for more than some limit I think 28 days. Could you tell me if there are other PR Visa options...


----------



## harka007 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hello,

I also applied for ACS on 26th Nov and it shows it is with assessor ...I read somewhere on the forum that someone applied ACS on 24th oct and received the result on 15th Jan so I guess we should expect the results sometime soon too:fingerscrossed:


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

harka007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I also applied for ACS on 26th Nov and it shows it is with assessor ...I read somewhere on the forum that someone applied ACS on 24th oct and received the result on 15th Jan so I guess we should expect the results sometime soon too:fingerscrossed:


Hello harka007,

I see your signature and it looks like we are following the same path with the process. I applied for ACS under analyst programmer to ACS and gave my 2 nd ielts attempt on Jan 18th awaiting my result.

My Fisrt Attempt was R8WLS7.5. With this i am getting 60 points and i see a lot of people in the queue with 60 points. So gave the second attempt for IELTS in the hope that i get a 8 in each module. 

Can you share your details? Would be good to know about someone who is threading with the same timelines


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

Somewhere in this forum I have read that nowadays ACS simply deducts 2 years of experience by default. Is that true? If that is the case then I should start preparing for IELTS sincerely again and get 7 to cross 60 points. I have 8.5 yrs exp. 3.5 yrs in one company and 5 years in another company. Hoping that I will be validated for 8 years. Any information will be helpful.

And also in the 8.5 years I worked in Australia for 1 year 1 month, so I think I will get 5 points for that and also 15 points for total 8 years exp. Should I have 8 yrs of exp exclusively apart from 1 yr in Australia?

Thanks


----------



## harka007 (Dec 16, 2013)

anish13 said:


> Hello harka007,
> 
> I see your signature and it looks like we are following the same path with the process. I applied for ACS under analyst programmer to ACS and gave my 2 nd ielts attempt on Jan 18th awaiting my result.
> 
> ...



Hello Anish,

I am not sure about your points but if was at your IELTS score i would have filed my EOI because 60 is the number you need to get invited also what code have you applied for?


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

harka007 said:


> Hello Anish,
> 
> I am not sure about your points but if was at your IELTS score i would have filed my EOI because 60 is the number you need to get invited also what code have you applied for?


Actually, i have applied for 2613. I have around 8.5 years of experience and a ECE degree. so going by the norm which ACS follows i am assuming 4 years will be deducted which will make me touch 60 points. I havent yet got my ACS result. My 1st attempt IELTS result fetches me 10 points which mounts me to 60 points considering the 4 years deduction from ACS. 

Still waiting for my ACS result. If i had got the result by now, i would have applied for sure .. But now i am seeing a lot of queue in the 60 range. So gave another attempt in IELTS. I think with 60 i will need to wait atleast 4 months to get an invite considering the scenario.

What about you


----------



## jpspringall (Dec 19, 2013)

anish13 said:


> Actually, i have applied for 2613. I have around 8.5 years of experience and a ECE degree. so going by the norm which ACS follows i am assuming 4 years will be deducted which will make me touch 60 points. I havent yet got my ACS result. My 1st attempt IELTS result fetches me 10 points which mounts me to 60 points considering the 4 years deduction from ACS.
> 
> Still waiting for my ACS result. If i had got the result by now, i would have applied for sure .. But now i am seeing a lot of queue in the 60 range. So gave another attempt in IELTS. I think with 60 i will need to wait atleast 4 months to get an invite considering the scenario.
> 
> What about you


You could always submit the EOI with 60 points, and take the IELTS while you're in the queue.
That way if you don't get an improvement in your score, at least you've started the ~4 month count down.

James


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

jpspringall said:


> You could always submit the EOI with 60 points, and take the IELTS while you're in the queue.
> That way if you don't get an improvement in your score, at least you've started the ~4 month count down.
> 
> James


Yes, that is absolutely correct. I am anyway waiting for my ACS result which is taking about 12 weeks. So in the meantime i thought i ll give my IELTS again.

So thereby gave it.


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi

I have 3 degrees in computer science BSc- 3yrs, MCA- 3yrs and MPhil(part time)- 2yrs.

Post that I am working in software companies without any gap. 
Only 2 companies 3.5 yrs in one company and 5 years in another company.
In the 5 yrs of my tenure in the second company I was in Australia for 1 year(Nov to Dec of next year)

Please let me know how much points I can claim for my experience?

Also let me know if you can guess how my ACS assessment results would be. I have submitted 2 reference letters one for each company. In the second company letter(statutory declaration) I have mentioned that I was working in Australia for an year during my tenure. Apart from that I have submitted my visa copy and stampings in the passport.



Thanks


----------



## harka007 (Dec 16, 2013)

taniska said:


> Hi
> 
> I have 3 degrees in computer science BSc- 3yrs, MCA- 3yrs and MPhil(part time)- 2yrs.
> 
> ...


the point system actually counts point starting the time when you started to work after completing the degree be it anay full time or part time...which in your case i am not sure of...so here's a quick explanation-- for instance you started to work for ABC in 2006 and then enrolled for MPhil in 2007 and completed M Phil n 2009 ACS would deduct 2 years after 2009 so that means it will deduct till 2011 and will count valid experience starting 2011.. on the other hand since you also have australian experience of 1 year you will definately get 5 points there. Moreover, the experience which is granted by ACS if it is 3 plus then you would secure another 5 points. your bachelors gives you 15 points plus your age and IELTS...hopefully i was able to explain...Best of Luck...!!!


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

Thank You. I haven't worked in between my education. I completed my M.Phil on 2005 and I started working from Apr'2005 and till date working without any gap. If ACS counts 8 yrs then no problem, else in IELTS I should get 7 minimum. Already given IELTS and got 7.5, 6.5, 6.5, 6.5.
Thinking whether to give a try again or not...


----------



## harka007 (Dec 16, 2013)

anish13 said:


> Actually, i have applied for 2613. I have around 8.5 years of experience and a ECE degree. so going by the norm which ACS follows i am assuming 4 years will be deducted which will make me touch 60 points. I havent yet got my ACS result. My 1st attempt IELTS result fetches me 10 points which mounts me to 60 points considering the 4 years deduction from ACS.
> 
> Still waiting for my ACS result. If i had got the result by now, i would have applied for sure .. But now i am seeing a lot of queue in the 60 range. So gave another attempt in IELTS. I think with 60 i will need to wait atleast 4 months to get an invite considering the scenario.
> 
> What about you



Hello Anish,

There are a few job codes which are touching the ceiling and if that is one of yours then it might be the case however, if the job code has plenty of room then you should get it within a couple of months also, a couple of my friends did get their assessment in 8 weeks time we all applied under 263111 so i have sent an email today to the ACS asking for a status on my application hopefully they will reply soon with the results as i have read many a times when people were not getting the ACS results they sent an email and they got the results within 1-2 days...fingers crossed.

I am not sure how the ACS counts experience because one of my friends who had a B.com and a 1 year Aptech diploma with 7.5 years of experience was assessed with 6.5 years of relevant experience only one year deduction that too with a non-relevant degree for 263111...hopefully same happens with us and we are able to touch 60 points and apply for 189 successfully :fingerscrossed:


----------



## harka007 (Dec 16, 2013)

taniska said:


> Thank You. I haven't worked in between my education. I completed my M.Phil on 2005 and I started working from Apr'2005 and till date working without any gap. If ACS counts 8 yrs then no problem, else in IELTS I should get 7 minimum. Already given IELTS and got 7.5, 6.5, 6.5, 6.5.
> Thinking whether to give a try again or not...


Hello Tanishka,

It should be good..hopefully ACS will not deduct much of experience because one of my friends who had a B.com and a 1 year Aptech diploma with 7.5 years of experience was assessed with 6.5 years of relevant experience only one year deduction that too with a non-relevant degree for 263111...I guess ACS checks what work you have been doing all the years and then assesses your experience as suitable and unsuitable which in my friends case stands relevant because he worked in a call center for one year (non-relevant) and then worked as a network engineer for 6.5 (Relevant) and he got 6.5 years of suitable experience assessed which i am also hopeful for because if that does not happen with me i would have to reappear for IELTS needing 7 each or waiting till 1st of july for state sponsorship to open as all the state sponsorships for job code 263111 are closed as of now they may open but not sure.

So I have planned to wait till my ACS comes and then i will decide on the path as I really do not want to appear for IELTS again as it is a matter of luck too and 7 each is something difficult however 7.5 overall is very well achievable.


----------



## harka007 (Dec 16, 2013)

Did anyone receive their ACS assesment recently? Trying to figure out when to expect mine?


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

No, not yet. Applied on 28-Nov and still waiting.
Awaiting to hear good news from you. Let me know once you get.


----------



## Pigby (Feb 7, 2014)

harka007 said:


> Hello Anish,
> 
> There are a few job codes which are touching the ceiling and if that is one of yours then it might be the case however, if the job code has plenty of room then you should get it within a couple of months also, a couple of my friends did get their assessment in 8 weeks time we all applied under 263111 so i have sent an email today to the ACS asking for a status on my application hopefully they will reply soon with the results as i have read many a times when people were not getting the ACS results they sent an email and they got the results within 1-2 days...fingers crossed.
> 
> I am not sure how the ACS counts experience because one of my friends who had a B com and a 1 year Aptech diploma with 7.5 years of experience was assessed with 6.5 years of relevant experience only one year deduction that too with a non-relevant degree for 263111...hopefully same happens with us and we are able to touch 60 points and apply for 189 successfully :fingerscrossed:


Harka, did ACS respond to you or have you gotten your results? I am also on the same boat - applied november 24, 2013 and have not heard from them yet. Mine is on Stage 4 (with assessor). I am thinking of sending an email too, if it does work in getting them to complete the assessment quicker


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

Same as you. Only difference is that I have applied on November 28, 2013. Let me know if you get the results. I will let you know if I get it first.


----------



## amra (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,
I have applied ACS skill assessment on 18th Dec 2013. So far I could see blue status bar without any information. Please anyone tell me what is it?


----------



## Raj sunni (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi taniska
We are planning to apply for australin pr in class 189 ,can u pls let us know wen does the financial year end to apply for pr?


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

I had applied on 12-Nov-2013 and got my result on 01-Feb-2014. So looks like 12 weeks waiting is standard. My application moved to Stage 4 on Day 1 itself though.


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

Pigby said:


> Harka, did ACS respond to you or have you gotten your results? I am also on the same boat - applied november 24, 2013 and have not heard from them yet. Mine is on Stage 4 (with assessor). I am thinking of sending an email too, if it does work in getting them to complete the assessment quicker


Count me in the same boat as well. I applied on Novemeber 22nd,2013. I will also let you guys know if i get any updates.. For now even mine is in stage 4 in "withh Assessor" status


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi,

I submitted my ACS on 26-Jan(moved to Stage 4 today)...as someone else pointed out in this thread, OC is fast approaching for ICT Business analyst and Software Engineer/Analyst etc....
Can anyone give any info on previous year data...were these occupations in Flagged list and managed to be in this year list also...
Also, can anyone highlight likelihood of ICT occupations remaining next year...i know the question is not soething anyone could answer, but any previous year histpory would help


----------



## eyyunni1985 (Nov 11, 2013)

I have applied on 21-Nov-2013 and got my case finalised on Friday 7thFeb and havent received email though. But making things ready for EOI.
EOI pick is completed today and next is scheduled on 24thFeb. So whoever are planning for a quickie with IELTS available, please make sure to drop your EOI before 21stFeb2014


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hello Everyone!!!

Could you please help me with documents needed for ACS.

I am planning to apply against code : 261111 ICT Business Analyst

Have few clarifications, your response will be helpful

+++++++++++++++++
* Professional certifications
* Detailed experience letter for all companies worked in company letter head or prepare statutory declaration with that person's business card 
* All company offer letters
* All company relieving letter
* Degree Certificate
* College transfer certificate
* Passport
* Consolidated mark sheet
* Resume (Is there a prescribed format?)
* Bank statement (one year enough?) / form 16 / pay slips (one per year / quarter?) as evidence of employment

All the documents properly attested by any notary public and scan all of them in color and in PDF format

Should we send the hard copy of all these to ACS in courier?
+++++++++++++++++

Regards,
Mathan Raj


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

nicemathan said:


> Hello Everyone!!!
> 
> Could you please help me with documents needed for ACS.
> 
> ...


Hi,

The documents look good. You don't need to provide any Bank Statements/ Payslips / Form 16 at this stage. They will be needed once you get an Invite after submitting EOI.

ACS doesn't accept the Offer Letters so no need for that as well. 

You should attach Separate Mark sheets of all years and the final consolidated mark sheet as well.

Currently you require only Professional Documents, Education Documents, References and Passport Copy. If the CO needs any additional document then they will email you and will give one month time to submit it.

Also to answer your question on the Application process, there is no need to courier the document. You can logon to ACS Website and create an account. It's a complete online application process where you need to enter the details, upload the scanned copies and make payment through your credit card.

You can only upload PDF files.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

rohit1_sharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> The documents look good. You don't need to provide any Bank Statements/ Payslips / Form 16 at this stage. They will be needed once you get an Invite after submitting EOI.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Rohit for your reply.

Few more clarifications.

1) Do I need to prepare a transcript of the subjects covered in each semester. I have completed B'Engg in Information Technology. The subject names are provided in the rear side of each years mark sheets and in consolidated mark sheet.

2) Also there is no need to upload the resume apart from mentioned documents <Currently you require only Professional Documents, Education Documents, References and Passport Copy>

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

nicemathan said:


> Thanks a lot Rohit for your reply.
> 
> Few more clarifications.
> 
> ...


You should provide Front and back of the transcript if the information is provided there also as you mentioned that the final year marksheet has all the subjects so it should be fine but all the year marksheets should be provided. Resume as far as I know is not needed as they have stopped accepting the Statutory Self Declaration. I had uploaded it and later got the response that it's not accepted and they asked me to provide additional documents such as Service Certificates / Payslips along with Third Party Reference. Once I uploaded that, I got the positive assessment in next 4 working days.

As you have a IT Degree so you it might get assessed as an ACT - Major at AQF Bachelors level.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

rohit1_sharma said:


> You should provide Front and back of the transcript if the information is provided there also as you mentioned that the final year marksheet has all the subjects so it should be fine but all the year marksheets should be provided. Resume as far as I know is not needed as they have stopped accepting the Statutory Self Declaration. I had uploaded it and later got the response that it's not accepted and they asked me to provide additional documents such as Service Certificates / Payslips along with Third Party Reference. Once I uploaded that, I got the positive assessment in next 4 working days.
> 
> As you have a IT Degree so you it might get assessed as an ACT - Major at AQF Bachelors level.


Hi Rohit, 

Sorry to bug you with further queries.

Just now I checked with the HR team in my current company. I am with my current company from May'2007

They have stopped issuing reference letter with R&R. 

I am planning to get a Statutory Declaration with my manager/colleague signing it, with their contact details and business card.

As per your update if this (SD) is not accepted by ACS anymore as employment reference, thats bad news for me 

I have pay slips, form 16's for all these years in my current company.

Any more evidence which I may get ready with.

Thanks & Regards,
Mathan Raj


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

nicemathan said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> Sorry to bug you with further queries.
> 
> ...


No Worries.

You can still submit Third Party Statutory Declaration as a reference without any issues. Only Statutory Self Declaration is not accepted. So you can get all your References on Stamp Paper and Certified by Notary. Add one of the Certified Copies of the documents mentioned in that list I provided earlier along with each Reference of organisation to support your employment duration and designation that you would mention in your referral.

Don't worry about HR details R&R letters as most of us are on the same boat because rarely any HR of any company in India will issue such letters.

I submitted the 3rd Party References myself and was asked to provide one of the supporting document later and got a positive assessment.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

rohit1_sharma said:


> No Worries.
> 
> You can still submit Third Party Statutory Declaration as a reference without any issues. Only Statutory Self Declaration is not accepted. So you can get all your References on Stamp Paper and Certified by Notary. Add one of the Certified Copies of the documents mentioned in that list I provided earlier along with each Reference of organisation to support your employment duration and designation that you would mention in your referral.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your responses


----------



## harka007 (Dec 16, 2013)

Pigby said:


> Harka, did ACS respond to you or have you gotten your results? I am also on the same boat - applied november 24, 2013 and have not heard from them yet. Mine is on Stage 4 (with assessor). I am thinking of sending an email too, if it does work in getting them to complete the assessment quicker


Nope...so I had an alarm set up for 4 in the morning and called them..and they said that due to unusual number of high applications its taking them 3 months...guess everyone is after Australia


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

Based on my experience and other members on this forum who appliedat different dates in Novemeber, It will take almost complete 3 months for them to get back to you. I suggest that you should wait for atleast full 3 months to complete.

All the best for your assessment.


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi

Need advise. ACS applied on 28-Nov-2013 and got my results today.

I got my ACS assessment letter. But it is confusing as below. They have mentioned all my 8.5 years of experience but above that there is a statement saying "*following employment after April 2007*".

Below is what actually written in the letter.

-------------------------------

The following employment after April 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level 

and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 04/05 - 09/08 (*3*yrs *5*mths)
Position:	Senior Software Engineer
Employer:	XXX
Country:	INDIA

Dates: 10/08 - 11/13 (*5*yrs *1*mths)
Position:	Analyst Programmer / Technical Lead
Employer:	XXX
Country:	INDIA

---------------------------------

My questions. If anyone can answer the below then it will be really helpful.

1. How many years of overall experience I can claim based on this letter.

2. I worked in Australia for my 2nd company for little more than 1 year. ACS letter doesn't mention anything about that. But that is evident and I can prove that using the visa stamping and travel details in my passport and with my payslips. So irrespective of this letter can I claim 5 points for that?

3. I have 60 points only if I consider 8 years overall experience, else I have only 55 points. So at the current situation what I should do? Can I make an EOI by claiming 8 yrs exp (i.e. with this ACS letter only and IELTS[7.5,6.5,6.5,6.5]) to start the 5 month waiting period to be called and then try and get 7 in IELTS and update it later? Or does this mean I am not eligible to make an EOI until I get 7 in IELTS to reach 60+ points (i.e. if I go by ACS letter for my experience)?

Note: With respect to my educational qualifications my bachelor and masters have been assessed as AQF Master Degree and AQF Bachelor Degree with a *major in computing* respectively.

Thanks


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

taniska said:


> Hi
> 
> Need advise. ACS applied on 28-Nov-2013 and got my results today.
> 
> ...


You can claim points for your experience only after April 2007 so it's 6+ years of experience till date. You will need 7+ in IELTS before submitting EOI if you don't have 60 points without IELTS as you have to mention the IELTS TRF Reference Number in your EOI. It can be updated later also till the time you don't get the invite but only if you have submitted with 60 points.

For Australia employment points, if you meet the criteria to get additional 5 points as per the rules then you can claim 5 points for it in EOI.


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks Rohit for your reply. Not sure why ACS has deducted 2 years eventhough I have both my Bachelors and Masters in ICT Major. So sad. Now I have to wait and give my IELTS again and get 7 in each. Once I achieve that will I get a call soon, since currently the limit is 60 points for my ANZCO code but when I get 7 in IELTS then I will reach 65 points...


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

Does this mean while submitting the EOI, I should enter my first company employment start date as Apr-2007 as per my ACS letter. Because in EOI it asks to enter the start and end dates and it calculates the experience and points itself. If I didn't change as per ACS letter and enter the actual start and end dates of employment then will it be a problem after getting the invitation and when applying the Visa?

Also in ACS letter it states as below. Confused on whether to submit EOI or not... ??

"Please note that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection reserves the right to undertake further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.

While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points remains with the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."

So if I enter actual details in EOI as per records then I will get 60 points. Confused...


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

taniska said:


> Does this mean while submitting the EOI, I should enter my first company employment start date as Apr-2007 as per my ACS letter. Because in EOI it asks to enter the start and end dates and it calculates the experience and points itself. If I didn't change as per ACS letter and enter the actual start and end dates of employment then will it be a problem after getting the invitation and when applying the Visa?
> 
> Also in ACS letter it states as below. Confused on whether to submit EOI or not... ??
> 
> ...


You should enter all the employment details but in order to claim points for your skilled employment in the EOI, You need to tick the box that says Skilled Experience for the relevant skilled employment assessed by ACS. They would have given you a month and year after which your skill is considered. So In case you have been given a month year which is in middle of one employment then you need to add it twice. The duration before skilled employment and then the duration post skilled employment and tick that box.

Never claim points for the experience that is not considered as skilled by ACS because that will mean you are over claiming your points and can lead to rejection later.


----------



## harka007 (Dec 16, 2013)

taniska said:


> Hi
> 
> Need advise. ACS applied on 28-Nov-2013 and got my results today.
> 
> ...


Woow Congrats...!!! on the +ve ACS assessment...Dont know how they are working on the applications as you lodged the application 2 days after me and got the result letter before me...confused a bit as to whats gonna happen to my application...

Anyways...considering your situation there are two options one you can go for state sponsorship which opens in July or give the IELTS again...but since IELTS is very unpredictable and there is no feedback as to where we need to improve upon i would rather choose state sponsorship then throwing away another 10K because somehow I feel that IELTS people are now business minded and want to earn more money so they give you 7 each in couple of tries may be more...but its your take as 189 and 190 have no difference other than a compulsion of 2 years on stay...and since you are in IT... I would assume you want to move to Sydney\Melbourne\Adelaide as these have more than 90% of IT jobs of Australia...so why not be patient and wait for another 4 months time...also to let you know state sponsorships are processed faster than independent....

I also read that you have Australian experience of 1 year...use that in skillselect and you might already have 60 points...


Best of Luck...!!!


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi Rohit,

I have saved my EOI. But I do not see any "tick box" as you said to mark it whether it is assessed by ACS or not. What I should do?

Do you mean while entering only I should choose "No" to the below question?
"Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?*"

And also there is no separate provision to enter my AUS experience. Will it be calculated automatically based on the location?

Thanks


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

taniska said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> I have saved my EOI. But I do not see any "tick box" as you said to mark it whether it is assessed by ACS or not. What I should do?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Yes, The questions "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?" is what I meant by the check box for skilled experience. So all the experience that you put after the date given by ACS as skilled employment should have Yes there. Any experience before that should be No.


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks Rohit. Do you know how they calculate Australian experience. Will they calculate it automatically based on the location we enter and award points?


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

taniska said:


> Thanks Rohit. Do you know how they calculate Australian experience. Will they calculate it automatically based on the location we enter and award points?


I guess there is a question about Professional Year in Australia in last 48 months so you might wanna research more on that question and ask other people on another Discussion thread on the link below:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-1123.html

People there who have claimed points for Australian Experience can provide better guidance.

I don't want to answer any questions which I am myself not confident about.


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok Thanks. But I am sure "gazetted professional year in AUS in last 48 months" has nothing to do with your work experience. If you click on the question mark near that question then you will understand.


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

taniska said:


> Ok Thanks. But I am sure "gazetted professional year in AUS in last 48 months" has nothing to do with your work experience. If you click on the question mark near that question then you will understand.


ok, I see that you have already posted your query on the EOI Submitted Club thread and I guess that there are many people there who have claimed points for Australia experience.

I plan to submit my EOI by tomorrow and wish you all the best for your application as well.


----------



## navasakarim (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi guys I submitted ACS appln on 26 nov and today i got the result. I placed 8.2 years exp as a whole they gave me 6.5 years exp (3 months waiting) . Inital 2 years they will deduct. Anyway I am able to file EOI now. I have exact 60 points, I donno whether I will get an invitation or not


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

navasakarim said:


> Hi guys I submitted ACS appln on 26 nov and today i got the result. I placed 8.2 years exp as a whole they gave me 6.5 years exp (3 months waiting) . Inital 2 years they will deduct. Anyway I am able to file EOI now. I have exact 60 points, I donno whether I will get an invitation or not


Congrats on your positive assessment. What role code are you applying under?

It will be helpful if you can also update your Signature with timelines and role code so that it can give us some idea about the time taken for the activities.


----------



## harka007 (Dec 16, 2013)

hi guys got my Positive ACS assessment and here's what it says:-

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your GNIIT Diploma from NIIT completed November 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing

The following employment after December 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.


Dates: 12/03 - 01/06 (2yrs 1mths)
Position: XXX
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 01/06 - 04/06 (0yrs 3mths)
Position: XXX
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 04/06 - 09/06 (0yrs 5mths)
Position: XXX
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 09/06 - 11/13 (7yrs 2mths)
Position: XXX
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA

I am not happy because as per me the experience that they should have deducted for me was 5 years because my degree is not an IT degree but they deducted 6 years...and now because of that one year loss i loose 5 points pheewww... and now i will need to give IELTS again and try for 7 in each band...not sure what to do...


----------



## PKMCL (Jun 19, 2013)

taniska said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted my ACS skills assessment on 28th Nov 2013 for Analyst Programmer and it is still pending. How long it will take?
> 
> ...


Hi Taniska, we got our in 12 weeks though everything was in perfect order- you will get in latest by the 12th week from date of submission. You can check your status online, however it probably will remain in the processing step till the beginning of the 12th week.


----------



## PKMCL (Jun 19, 2013)

PKMCL said:


> Hi Taniska, we got our in 12 weeks though everything was in perfect order- you will get in latest by the 12th week from date of submission. You can check your status online, however it probably will remain in the processing step till the beginning of the 12th week.


If by any chance it crosses the 12 week timeline (it usually dosent), you can call them up.


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

Currently ACS is taking 11-12 weeks time and almost everyone has got their ACS Assessment within the committed timeline in last few weeks.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi guys... I got mine in just over 12 weeks in Dec last year and my friend who applied end of Nov, got it in Feb 2nd week... which is in 9-10 weeks.


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

Optimus Prime said:


> Hi guys... I got mine in just over 12 weeks in Dec last year and my friend who applied end of Nov, got it in Feb 2nd week... which is in 9-10 weeks.


i guess it also depends on people whom its assigned to. I am sure there ware various different people working on our applications. Some faster, some slower but in general i think ACS stick to the 12 weeks deadline. Like i had applied on Nov 22nd and its yet in stage 4 . "with assessor" whereas i have seen some people who have applied later(24th,26 and 28th of nov) having already got the result.

Anyway, i guess the general rule is about 12 weeks. some are lucky to get it before.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Agree, almost all applications take 12 weeks. My friend was lucky to get it in 10 weeks.


----------



## navasakarim (Jan 29, 2014)

hi rohit,
The role code was 261313 
Applied :26-nov-2013
Total Exp : 8.2 years (in nov 2013) (Exp start From Aug 2005)
Stage changes to 4th stage on 2nd day itself
Result on :13th Feb 2014
Skill as per ACS : Count years since Aug 2007 
Total exp as per ACS :6.6 years

I have IELTS 7 overal, which state I can apply ?


----------



## navasakarim (Jan 29, 2014)

rohit1_sharma said:


> Congrats on your positive assessment. What role code are you applying under?
> 
> It will be helpful if you can also update your Signature with timelines and role code so that it can give us some idea about the time taken for the activities.


hi rohit,
The role code was 261313 
Applied :26-nov-2013
Total Exp : 8.2 years (in nov 2013) (Exp start From Aug 2005)
Stage changes to 4th stage on 2nd day itself
Result on :13th Feb 2014
Skill as per ACS : Count years since Aug 2007 
Total exp as per ACS :6.6 years

I have IELTS 7 overal, which state I can apply ?


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

I have already got it on 12th Feb. I got it in 9 weeks and 3 days exactly. Now the problem is they have deducted 2 years from my exp. I have to write IELTS again and get 7 to apply EOI !


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

How navasakarim,

How many points you have in total. Why not you apply for 189?


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

We are in the same boat. Giving IELTS again on 8th Mar. Let me see...


----------



## navasakarim (Jan 29, 2014)

taniska said:


> Somewhere in this forum I have read that nowadays ACS simply deducts 2 years of experience by default. Is that true? If that is the case then I should start preparing for IELTS sincerely again and get 7 to cross 60 points. I have 8.5 yrs exp. 3.5 yrs in one company and 5 years in another company. Hoping that I will be validated for 8 years. Any information will be helpful.
> 
> And also in the 8.5 years I worked in Australia for 1 year 1 month, so I think I will get 5 points for that and also 15 points for total 8 years exp. Should I have 8 yrs of exp exclusively apart from 1 yr in Australia?
> 
> Thanks


Yes they will deduct first years bcos they wont consider inital 2 years in skills assessment


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

Got my invite today under code 263111. Had submitted EOI on 14 Feb.


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

rohit1_sharma said:


> Got my invite today under code 263111. Had submitted EOI on 14 Feb.


congrats!


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

What is the average Assessment time taken by ACS these days? One of my friends applied last week and wants to submit EOI in June so that he is not affected by the changes that might happen after 1st July.


----------



## harka007 (Dec 16, 2013)

taniska said:


> We are in the same boat. Giving IELTS again on 8th Mar. Let me see...


Hi Taniska,

How did the Ielts go this time?


----------



## Aditya_N (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi All,

Submitted the ACS application just last week ( 3rd April, 2014) for spouse.

( B Tech in CS, 8 Yrs relevant exp)

Is there a central database where everyone is tracking their application status ? would be good to see something like that!


----------



## Mike147 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'd like to get this tread going again. 
I submitted my ACS skills assessment application on 2nd March 2014 and waiting for the results. 

Currently on stage 4a (with assessor) 
I'll keep you posted when my status changes. 

Is anyone at the same stage and submitted at around the same time?


----------

